# Healthy Recipes



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, someone suggested a healthy recipe thread, so I thought I'd start it.

This wasn't exactly a healthy recipe, but I found out an ingredient of which I am particularly fond is only 125 calories:

GUINNESS!!!

I often make Guinness Stew. Which I have now learned is healthy. <G> Seriously, stout is loaded with B vitamins, and has very little alcohol.

Here is my recipe for Beef and Guinness Stew, the Slim Version (NO Bacon, no flour and reduced fat!)

Beef and Guinness Stew

2 pounds beef stew
1 tblsp olive oil
Salt and ground black pepper (to taste)
1 tblsp Thyme
Pinch of cayenne
2 large onions, coarsely chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed
2-3 diced tomatoes
1-2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 1/4 cups Guinness
2 cups diced carrots
2 cups diced celery
1 cup chopped green pepper


Trim the meat of all visible fat and gristle, and cut into 1-inch cubes. Toss beef with tablespoon of oil. In a small bowl, mix salt, pepper, thyme, and cayenne. Toss meat with seasonings. Spray large skillet with Pam. Brown the meat on high heat. Reduce the heat, add the onions, mushrooms, crushed garlic and tomatoes to the skillet, cover, and cook gently for 5 minutes. Transfer the contents of the skillet to a casserole and pour half of the Guinness into the skillet. Bring Guinness to a boil and stir to dissolve the caramelized meat juices on the pan. Pour over the meat, along with the remaining Guinness. Add the carrots and celery. Stir and adjust seasonings. Cover the casserole and simmer over low heat, or in a 300 degree F oven until the meat is tender, 2 to 3 hours. Six servings.

Serve with a large tossed salad. 

Pony!


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

Sound so good! I used to eat this at a pub in Little Rock ar of all places - they made guiness ice cream - it was good!

I am trying to stay below 20 grams of carbs (for two weeks only) and I have had to swear off recipes all together - unless mixing up a bunch of veggies and eating a piece of meat with it is a recipe.

I'll be posting healthy recipes in two weeks, when I can think about them again!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

What is Guinness??? Yep I am blond and country..lol..MissKitty :bow:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

A type of beer....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

heather said:


> I am going to make a huge pot of veggie soup this morning & freeze some of it -
> I am doing Weight Watchers & this soup doesn't even count as food!! :rock:
> 
> Garden Vegetable Soup
> ...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mpillow said:


> A type of beer....


A.... A.... A TYPE OF BEER?????

Oh, my, nononononononono!

MPillow, you pain me... 

Guinness is ambrosia, nectar of the gods, Uncle Arthur's best.

Guinness is good, sturdy, Irish Stout. Loaded with B vitamins, flavor, and creamy goodness.

Guinness is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy!

"Type of beer" indeed! Hmph!



Pony!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my apologies....my brother likes to complain to me about my grouping as well....

Its a brew....for sure....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mpillow said:


> my apologies....my brother likes to complain to me about my grouping as well....
> 
> Its a brew....for sure....



LOL! Guinness fan(atic)s can get a little defensive at times.  One time, we were at a pub in WI (ya-hey, dere) and the waitress acted like I was sort of weird because I'm female and ordered stout. What, like only guys can know what's good? Sheesh...

ANYway, I'd forgotten about the No Point Weight Watchers Soup. That stuff is awesome, and loaded with lots of healthy things. And as you pointed out, it's a "gimme" -- you don't have to count it!

Thanks for posting the recipe!

Pony!


----------



## Dan in WY (Oct 31, 2005)

For those of you who don't like wheaties....
Take:
1 cup strawberry yogurt
1 scoop slimfast
1 banana
8-12oz of milk
4-6 ice cubes
half a dozen whole strawberries may also be added if you like them
a friend of mine also puts a cup of coffee in his morning smoothies
for an added pick me upper.
put all in a blender 
Makes an awesome breakfast smoothie or a 10 A.M. snack
This is also an excellent post workout meal.
The first 45 minutes to 1 hour after you excercise is THE CRITICAL WINDOW. Eating then allows your body to optimally uptake the nutrients you need to support muscle growth.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Zuchini Pizza Crust

3&1/2 c grated Zuchini
3 eggs beaten
1/3 c flour
1/2 c mozzarella shredded
1/2 c parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp. dried basil

Top with favorites

1. mix all ingredients for crust and spread into oiled 9*13 pan

2. Bake at 350 degrees for 20min or until dry and firm

3. Brush with a little oil and broil (medium heat) for 5 min

4. Top with all you favorites....Bake 350 degrees for 25 min


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I made a double batch of the vegetable soup (recipe above) today and had some for lunch. It was pretty good! The kitchen smelled wonderful too! :clap:


----------

